# Adoption/Fostering chat night



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi i am thinking of hosting a chat night in a private chat room for those of us going through adoption or fostering, due to the sensitive issue of adoption/fostering we will need a private chatroom with a password to access it so i wanted to know how many of you are interested in getting together for a good ole chat (or whinge)  
if you could reply on this thread if you are interested then if we have enough people i'll do a poll to see when is the best time for everyone  

thanks, pam xx


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Hi Pam that would be great! A good old chinwag would be great.

LOL Keli


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

great!. but I lost my password to get into the chatrooms about 12 months ago and have not been able to go into chat since! I couldn't do it this fri or saturday night though


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

your password for chat is the same as your password to log onto the boards, i think.

the chat wont be for a week or so any way  that gives everyone chance to get sorted 

pam xx


----------



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

Yea would be a good idea im up for it but need notice to be able to get things sorrted 

kee xxxxxxx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Yes I'd love to join you all...


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

sounds like a great idea!


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Pam, 
Yes count me in love Jill x


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

sounds fun to me!


----------



## magenta (Nov 2, 2004)

I've never used 'chat' before but if someone will explain it to me on the night i would love to join.

magenta


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

No probs Magenta i'm sure we'll all help get you started hun 

pam xx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi 

I would be really interested in this, some of you may have seen my very recent post in the adoption thread that we're just deciding on adoption so it's really early days for us.
If anyone has any objections to me popping along i really do understand and will maybe wait until we're further down the road    But Please say, i really would understand.

Thanks 
Kim x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

I don't have aproblem with you joining us Kim, it probably will help you with your decision making 

but if any body does object and don't want to say here just drop me a pm and i'll pass on your concerns to higher authority lol

pam xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Good idea Pam!


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

I would also like to join please.
Adoption is our next stage, just waiting to hear from them as when we can start.

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Sounds like we are gonna have a room full, which is great

just need to decide when suits everyone, then ask boss man for a chat room 

I'm free any night so i'll put up a poll in a min and then everyone can say which night is best for them 

pam xx


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

hi again- I think my login to chat password was long and complicated unlike my sitelogin- does anyone know how I can getit changed/ redone?


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Pam,
Really looking forward to this starting up, any night is good for me to chat,
love Jill x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

any more ??


----------



## Lauren (Jul 2, 2004)

Hi, yeh I'm definately up for a good old chat with everyone.  Most nights are good for me but I'm also a bit of a virgin when it comes to chatrooms so might need some help!

Lauren xxx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

no probs lauren looks like there will be plenty of people to help  i think there's a couple of people who haven't been in chat so what i will do is go in chat 10-15 mins before adoption chat starts just to help anyone who needs help get started 

pam xx

P.s. Boomer I thought your chat login was the same as your site login, have you tried it recently ? if you have any probs i'll ask admin to help


----------



## Ann (Mar 21, 2002)

Hi 

I am up for a chat too  

Ann xxxxxx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

I'd certainly be up for this if I'm around on chat night (and if it's ok for me to join in!)
XXX


----------

